# Something HUGE Coming from TroutSupport - 1 Month



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just a little heads up. Keep your eyes out for this... It will be the end of the fish population in Galveston. Texas Parks and Wildlife will place Sanctions on TroutSupport after this. 

t


----------



## mrrayburn (Mar 17, 2016)

a month???? sheesh.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Flounda??


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Flounda??


My thoughts exactly, the long awaited flounder dvd


----------



## BFI (Jan 11, 2006)

Croaker Soaking limits...lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Just a little heads up. Keep your eyes out for this... It will be the end of the fish population in Galveston. Texas Parks and Wildlife will place Sanctions on TroutSupport after this.
> 
> t


I'm ready T! How have you been?


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like Trout Support's been reading the Chickenboy Book of Marketing! Can't wait to get my hands on the new dvd!


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Twitching Lure? Lol


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Can we pre-order?


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Did Chickenboy help you write that suspenseful introduction?


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

"Texas Gaftop Giants"!! Stay tuned!! I can't wait for the release!
C'mon Tobin! Hurry!!! We are waiting patiently!


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

GPS locations?


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Trout support soft plastics?
Trout support rod and reels?
Bait soaking 101 & 102?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

elgatogus said:


> "Texas Gaftop Giants"!! Stay tuned!! I can't wait for the release!
> C'mon Tobin! Hurry!!! We are waiting patiently!


Can't wait!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I can guide on the slime fish. I know were to catch them on ivory soap bars.
day or night


----------



## JBC (May 24, 2013)

If it is a DVD, will you give a discount to those who have ordered the previous 4?


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm not a fan of anything that ends that Galveston fish population!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

:bounce::dance::doowapsta:birthday2


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

elgatogus said:


> "Texas Gaftop Giants"!! Stay tuned!! I can't wait for the release!
> C'mon Tobin! Hurry!!! We are waiting patiently!


"Booger Sharkin' My Way!" - Trout Support's Latest and Greatest.

In.


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Good Work Tobin!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

"Croakers are Good"


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Can't wait. I still look forward to the wife going to bed early so I can pop the trout DVDs in and crack the before bed beer.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

FLOUNDER DVD! Not   Boy has been fishing too much and not working.  but Bet I know what it is.

Like the announcement. We can Tell you have been out fishing or drinking beer with CB.

Glad to see you got your project finished. 

I think it is really a good thing that you have.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I will say It's not the Flounda DVD. 

Chicken Boy has schooled a wee bit on marketing ;-) I can't say exactly what it is just yet...

But it could be an extinction level event! 

I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

It's gonna be big!!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

gill netting for beginners?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I will say It's not the Flounda DVD. 

Chicken Boy has schooled a wee bit on marketing ;-) I can't say exactly what it is just yet...

But it could be an extinction level event! 

I'll keep everyone posted!
__________________

I was hoping for a lot more work on the Flounder dvd. 

The other question is did you and CB catch more flounder wrearing the chicken boy sidekick masks on not? lol 
________________
Tobin-

I will admit this will be even a better deal than CB's old kayak give away. It will be a really good announcement.

The other question is when will the flounder dvd be ready with the first dvd?  
Summer is here and it is time to get serious for the fall run. Will it be one or two dvd set?


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Anticipation is killing me...this thread is the equivalent to dangling a 48oz Tuscan steak in front of a starving lion and telling him no, you'll have to wait. 

Been putting decent size trout and a lot of numbers in the box after grabbing the 4 DVDs. Keep up the good work, I'm a believer.

We are fishing the Legends tournament this wknd out of corpus and seriously debated the "Hooked on TroutSupport worked for me" in honor of the "hooked on phonics worked for me" Marketing campaign. Think Dawn Patrol was the winner but I liked "3 ***** in a slick" and 
Speaking of fish humor, these were some of the finalist:

"Slick *****"
"3 ***** in a Slick...
"Top-A-Rita"
"Dusk Patrol"
"Pig Patrol"
"Running Whore with Jimmy"
"Big Girls Love Us"
"Will Grind on Big Girls"
"Tail Chasers"
"Chupa me verga"
"The Titterwalkers"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Galveston Bay fish population extinction or saving it? Does this have to do with IFQ shares for trout now or that fatass crook Buddy?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that the dynamic duo of Chickenboy and Tobin are in the final stages on of creating a new lure that will change fishing as we know it. Even guys like Flounder Face and Mr. Z will be able to catch wheelbarrows full of Trout.

My guess is the midnight oil has been burning in the chicken coop until the wee hours of many mornings. Their fiendish plot will soon be unveiled. I wonder how they will be able to package something with this kind of destructive power?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

ctsa said:


> seriously debated the "Hooked on TroutSupport worked for me"


Had me laughing out loud.. love it!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok Tobin, U might need to change the name "Trout Support" to "Inshore Fishing Support".
U already hit Trouts and Reds. Next thing is Flounders, Sheepheads, Smacks, etc ...
I can vision my whole library of your DVDs for many generations to come.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

..........


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Joe, why didn't you tell me I forgot the Babes.

Subtle hints implied

All images fully paid, licensed, and in compliance with applicable copyright and Digital Millennium Copyright Act 

Copyright ref 1

Copyright ref 2 

Copyright ref 3


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> I think that the dynamic duo of Chickenboy and Tobin are in the final stages on of creating a new lure that will change fishing as we know it. Even guys like Flounder Face and Mr. Z will be able to catch wheelbarrows full of Trout.
> 
> My guess is the midnight oil has been burning in the chicken coop until the wee hours of many mornings. Their fiendish plot will soon be unveiled. I wonder how they will be able to package something with this kind of destructive power?


LOL Mr. Hanks, yes it is good to know my limited reputation proceeds me as you know I need any help I can get. I know just enough to know that I know nothing, which is a step up from the guy who thinks he knows it all, so I am getting there.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Not a clue why my name is constantly mentioned on this thread. Hope what Trout Support has in mind is awesome, huge and bigly. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

chickenboy said:


> Not a clue why my name is constantly mentioned on this thread. Hope what Trout Support has in mind is awesome, huge and bigly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... Thanks Joe.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Even guys like Flounder Face and Mr. Z will be able to catch wheelbarrows full of Trout.


LOL!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I can't wait for this one.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

CB we have you down because you have been tutoring Tobin. Not sure that Tobin's wife will let him look at all the pictures that you Have to look at to get the best model's pictures for your "adds".

Plus it keeps your name out in public.  

You should get with him on his announcement and bring up some more new baits to go with it.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is it free fish ... ? I hope it's free fish ...


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Has it been a month yet????


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG.... We still have another 1/2 month to go? Time is almost standing still.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin is too busy fishing the spring to get the announcement out.  Wish it was just too busy with the flounder DVD's. 

He does have something that will excite a lot of the Galveston area guys. 

Tobin you should put some hints out on what you have done. It is neat.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys! All I can say is I bet it will be worth the wait!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Guys! All I can say is I bet it will be worth the wait!


It is!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working hard on er'. Stayed up late last night; Below is a very subtle hint

Base file is complete, working on delivery system and technology with interweb peeps ;-)

Attribution - Copyright: http://www.123rf.com/profile_goodluz'>goodluz / 123RF Stock Photo (Paid for and in compliance with all agreements and copyright.)


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll take 2!



troutsupport said:


> Working hard on er'. Stayed up late last night; Below is a very subtle hint
> 
> Base file is complete, working on delivery system and technology with interweb peeps ;-)
> 
> Attribution - Copyright: http://www.123rf.com/profile_goodluz'>goodluz / 123RF Stock Photo (Paid for and in compliance with all agreements and copyright.)


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Real time web Trout Support! 24 hour web support whenever and wherever you are, on the water, at home, it don't matter! Trout Support is going 24 hr LIVE!!! Can't wait!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well,... let's just say it will almost be like I'm with you in your boat all the time ;-)


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm guessing it's an app.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> Well,... let's just say it will almost be like I'm with you in your boat all the time ;-)


are you pitching in for gas?


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

App that interfaces with your GPS in addition to your phone. And to answer the other guys question " will you be paying for gas?"

The answer is no, you will be paying for troutsupports gas ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> are you pitching in for gas?


the gas has already been paid for, ... all ya'll have to do is fish.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is.

Tobin- Why not move the announcement up a few days?

I think that Tobin and CB are dressin up as the Chicken Boys for the announcement and he is waiting for CB to be free.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

It's been past a month now.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

an app that will send your GPS location to troutsupport so he can live track and offer pointers .... 

advice will be the following: There are no 30" trout in that bar... 

OR 

That looks like sunday beach .. no trout their either. 

you get the idea :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL 

slight delay. Base file is complete, working on delivery system and technology with interweb peeps. I apologize for the delay. Things always take longer with technology.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I will tell: Tobin has developed an app that will pinpoint trout over 29" and alert you to the location within Texas waters.

He has been having trouble over in Zephr cove since the cove has so many big trout it has the app messed up with all with marking in the cove. Then you have Mack running around out there feeding all his pets. ( We miss you Mack) Hopefully he will have that problem worked out. Z and I have offered to go over and help thin the problem out since Star is going on but....


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking forward to it Tobin, Keep up the good work.


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

I've been wanting to buy these videos and almost convinced myself I need them. Should I buy now or hold off until the announcement. In other words, will I regret buying the 2015 model after the 2016 comes out so to speak?


----------



## KadeChiz (Feb 4, 2016)

Go ahead and buy the videos!


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

It's been a month...???????????????????


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> Base file is complete, working on delivery system and technology with interweb peeps. I apologize for the delay. Things always take longer with technology.


This is taking longer than I expected, Its new technology on the web side. I apologize, please know that we're working on it as fast as possible.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> This is taking longer than I expected, Its new technology on the web side. I apologize, please know that we're working on it as fast as possible.


It'll be well worth the wait I'm sure. Thx Tobin.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

No go on and get the dvd's. It will give you something to watch while it is too hot to fish. 

Tobin's announcement will not affect the dvd's unless he gets busy and finished the flounder dvd. (Hint) Tobin 

After waiting over a month he should have some type of contest to give a dvd or two away. We used to have some here with one of the other companies- I liked the pick a number between 1 and 1000 to win a dvd or such.


----------

